# 2008 Display



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's some pictures of the 2008 display. None of the night shots turned out very good, so these are mostly from before it got too dark. 
Whole Yard
















Frank and baby Frank out for Trick or Treating








The Grim Reaper








Mike on the porch


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

And a few more...
Grave Grabber








The barrel








The Coffin








Nosferatu in the coffin


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice yard! Lots to look at. So far I think my favorites would be the red eyed ghoul with the green hands near the front of the yard and the Frankenstein monster trick or treating with his little guy. Wow and you did a rising lid coffin too. Nice job. Too bad the night pics didn't turn out well. Ours didn't either. It really is a skill and every year we say we need to learn to take great night photos, and then say it again after the next Halloween is over!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thank you! I really love Frank/Baby Frank too. That was actually kind of a last minute thing. We already had the body left over from years past (that used to be Jason before we bought the Gemmy Jason). Baby Frank's head started as a skull from the Dollar Tree - I think he turned out alright. He's definitely the cutest thing in our haunt. My favorite prop is the coffin. I'm trying to get some video of it on here, but I'm not sure if that's going to work out. I was so happy to see it work perfectly all night long.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

That grim reaper is soooo cool. Hey is your neighbor a haunter too or do you have a big mirror at the end of your yard!?


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

oooo i like i like!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

nice work i like the pumpkin crawling out of the bushes


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool! Your coffin is awesome, and I love your MM reaper. Fantastic!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks great, I love the guy coming out of the trash barrel. I also noticed your neighbor looked like a haunter also.:jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Great display! Do you even have a neighbor who decorates? Wow, that's unheard of, hehe.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice! I prefer looking at daytime shots, cause you can see all the detail and hard work you did making everything just perfect.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks everyone! My neighbor did his first haunt this year (it's the first year they could afford to decorate). I let him use some of my froggy's fog juice in his fog machine, and he is hooked...his fogger pretty much took care of both yards all night.  I'm really happy with the way it all turned out - it was MUCH bigger this year than it has been, and I've already got some new stuff to put out next year too.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice pics
they were watching you take pics...
I like the coffin (s)


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lilly said:


> Nice pics
> they were watching you take pics...
> I like the coffin (s)


Thanks Lilly - I'm really happy with how well the coffins turned out - they took some serious work - especially the big one.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I love baby Frank, the Grim Reaper is fabulous, and I wish I had a bat like that one in the upper corner of your porch.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's another shot from Halloween - it's of my dogs in their costumes.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I love the Frank and son and the pumpkin crawling out from under the bush.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

hpropman said:


> I love the Frank and son and the pumpkin crawling out from under the bush.


Thanks - baby frank (& his dad) were kind of a last minute thing, but I'm really happy with how he turned out.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice display...looks like an old fashioned haunted yard! My favorite kind!


----------

